# Question about Liszt - Trois Etudes de Concert



## stealthjeditwentyone (May 13, 2014)

Greetings,

So I have a mystery that I know only you classical music-philes can solve. I got a Leslie Howard recording of the 3 etudes de concert (from the complete piano works) and, as you can see from the following tracklist:

http://www.allmusic.com/album/liszt...tudes-episodes-from-lenaus-faust-mw0001531206

There is a random 45 second track called "2 short cadenzas for no. III" (actually it doesn't show that on the tracklist I linked to but that's what it's called on my itunes) in between La leggierezza and Un sospiro. It's track 4 on the tracklist I linked to.

Anyway, I've researched, but I can't find anywhere else that has an extra track listed for these pieces. Anyone have any explanation?

Thanks,
sj21


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello,

Howard just decided to add two of the cadenzas that Liszt wrote for the piece (as album leaves/gifts) just to allow us listeners to be aware of them and hear them, and ponder using them in performance: typical Howard, giving us all sorts of Liszt's Ossia's, album leaves, alternative texts, etc. I'm not even sure that most pianists are aware of these cadenzas, but Liszt didn't publish them as part of any versions of Un Sospiro, and they are therefore rare and entirely optional.

For more information you can read the liner notes or, if you don't have them for some reason, you can find them here (paragraph six is what you want): http://www.hyperion-records.co.uk/al.asp?al=CDA67015


----------



## stealthjeditwentyone (May 13, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your explanation!


----------

